# Kudos to Niky @ Sudwala



## itchyfeet (Jan 29, 2010)

On Mon. I sent Niky info. to pay my 2011 levy (January week) & deposit the week with RCI.  The week was in my RCI account by Thursday AM & I immediately exchanged it for a 2 BR Sedona resort in March 2011.  I was surprised that the 2011 Sudwala week showed 103,000 available weeks.   That seemed to be a lot more than the  2010 week which I had deposited much further in advance.


----------



## MuranoJo (Jan 29, 2010)

Cograts on the great trade.  Also, isn't Niky great!  She's one of those who provides the 'glue' to a long-distance relationship and makes you feel like a customer.


----------



## TSTex02 (Apr 15, 2010)

I second the congrats to Niky and her staff. Less than 3 days from my initial email request to seeing my deposit to RCI for 2011. The Sudwala management staff are GREAT!


----------



## MuranoJo (Apr 16, 2010)

Sudwala actually does pull a decent # of resorts, but the quality of resorts probably aren't as high as those  the big names would draw.  I'd say it's a medium trader.  The mystery is just when to deposit.  I have some sitting in my RCI bank that pull pretty darn close to a holiday week in the Cancun area which can rent for about 4x its maintenance fee.


----------



## king1 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Niky's email?*

Can someone provide Niky's email?  Thanks


----------



## bigrick (Apr 16, 2010)

Here's Niky's info
niky@Royalhservices.com

For Sudwala, most of my paperwork and payment items are now handled by Doreen.  Her info 
Levies1@Royalhservices.com


Both are very prompt.


----------

